# New Dealer



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

For those interested,Travelworld the R V dealers in Telford have just been appointed dealers for N&B.


tony


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Gemmy

link here

http://www.travelworldrv.co.uk/

I note they do auotrail as well.

At least there is now more than 1 (somebody in Wales?)

Now we need somebody else to do Hymer in the Uk apart from you know who :roll: :lol:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Totally agree,if only for habitation checks.

tony


----------

